

Recruiting: The Most Important Thing Startups Don’t Have Time For - cliftonmckinney
http://workforpie.wordpress.com/2013/01/25/recruiting-the-most-important-thing-startups-dont-have-time-for/

======
cliftonmckinney
Pieworks is a new service we've recently announced. Our goal is to help great
companies recruit in a way that's genuine. It's a relationship, not a
transaction. Look forward to questions and discussion.

